# ADGA member list



## Hobbyfarmer

Is it only accessible to other members? The only thing I've found on their website is an application for it. Can someone help me find it? I've tried google and still no luck.


----------



## goatgirlpwr

What are you lookign for????


----------



## kelebek

yes, it is only available to members. Do you have an adga membership?


----------



## Hobbyfarmer

I'm looking at Nubian breeders to put down a deposit for a 2013 buckling. I wanted to look up local breeders. I missed the ADGA show at the state fair. I was originally hoping to make contact there. Very few breeders around me have websites.

Not a member yet. Still deciding on a name. I want to start a blog with the same name. It's proving difficult to come up with something original.


----------



## kelebek

whats your email?


----------



## Hobbyfarmer

[email protected]


----------



## goatgirlpwr

I have a member directory and I can send some E-mails and web-sites in you area even phone #'s


----------



## Hobbyfarmer

That would be fantastic. My zip code is 84664. I'm in Utah. The breeders I'm familiar with use herdnames of Willow-Lane, Katydid, Honeyville and Warm Springs. I know there are more breeders in Provo, West Jordan, or South Jordan. Thank you so much.


----------



## Hobbyfarmer

Or if anyone knows how to find ADGA show results that would help too. I've searched amd searched but can't find jack on the adga site.


----------



## 8566

having show wins is great but it's just what the judge thinks is the best goat in the lineup on that day at that time.


----------

